# (Keep it going FOREVER) Can I get a...



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE!!! 

Envy is a bad thing...



*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> Envy is a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> *V*



ROLL TIDE ROLL

Envy is rampant on this forum


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Woot!*

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

RTR


----------



## Cleburne

*Roll Tide!!!!*


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> Envy is rampant on this forum



So is idiocy...


----------



## yellowduckdog

Les Miles said:


> So is idiocy...



Can I get an amen


----------



## Jay Hughes

Les Miles said:


> So is idiocy...



You prove that point each time you post. 

RTR!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Jay Hughes said:


> You prove that point each time you post.
> 
> RTR!!!!



Yep,

Idiocy is shooting your mouth off making bold predictions about a football game.


----------



## Matthew6

Les Miles said:


> So is idiocy...



Nice avatar.   RTR


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> Yep,
> 
> Idiocy is shooting your mouth off making bold predictions about a football game.



Some might call it confidence. 



Matthew6 said:


> Nice avatar.    GEAUX TIGERS



Thanks! Unlike Bama fans, we stick to our word.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Does this mean y'all can call off Operation Poison the Tiger?


----------



## rhbama3

Les Miles said:


> Some might call it confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Unlike one or two Bama fans on this board, we stick to our word.


Fixed it for you. I wore that hideous avatar for two months along with others who weren't even Bama fans. 


Rebel Yell said:


> Does this mean y'all can call off Operation Poison the Tiger?


I can neither confirm nor deny that shenanigans are in motion. Just don't let him eat any chicken:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Rebel Yell said:


> Does this mean y'all can call off Operation Poison the Tiger?




Uhhhh, I categorically deny any knowledge of what you speak.


----------



## Kawaliga

*Can I get a--*



David Mills said:


> ROLL TIDE ROLL
> 
> Envy is rampant on this forum



Oh how soon we forget. Remember 2010, when Auburn won the NC, and this forum was full of jealousy from all fronts, with Bama' leading the charge. But then I guess that was different...


----------



## Matthew6

Kawaliga said:


> Oh how soon we forget. Remember 2010, when Auburn won the NC, and this forum was full of jealousy from all fronts, with Bama' leading the charge. But then I guess that was different...



I think it was great for the state, now sit back, reflect and enjoy your recent 8-5 season, and the 42-14 beatdown in your house. Next year looks to be just as miserable for you guys.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Kawaliga said:


> Oh how soon we forget. Remember 2010, when Auburn won the NC, and this forum was full of jealousy from all fronts, with Bama' leading the charge. But then I guess that was different...



Wow, 53 years is a long time, isn't it?


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> Envy is a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> *V*





Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!



No and No.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOW...  Ask for a Roll Tide and you get almost everything but...  

Roll Tide Y'all!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Marlin_444 said:


> WOW...  Ask for a Roll Tide and you get almost everything but...
> 
> Roll Tide Y'all!!!
> 
> *V*



I was beginning to think that I was th only person to notice that


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Kawaliga

*Can I get a*



David Mills said:


> Wow, 53 years is a long time, isn't it?[/QUOTE/
> 
> You prove that arrogance and self awareness seldom go hand in hand. What a lack of class you show, so be an internet tough guy all you want. When we beat ya'll six times in a row that was a long time too, wasn't it?


----------



## Kawaliga

*Can I get a*



Matthew6 said:


> I think it was great for the state, now sit back, reflect and enjoy your recent 8-5 season, and the 42-14 beatdown in your house. Next year looks to be just as miserable for you guys.



Next year? Ok, I'm looking forward to it. Florida had such a good run, and then the bottom fell out. They had a big mouth just like you guys, and now they are a joke, so brag on. Ya'll can't just enjoy what you've won, you have to try and rub everybody's nose in it. What goes around comes back around.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Kawaliga said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 53 years is a long time, isn't it?[/QUOTE/
> 
> You prove that arrogance and self awareness seldom go hand in hand. What a lack of class you show, so be an internet tough guy all you want. When we beat ya'll six times in a row that was a long time too, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you came into a BAMA thread ( Titled: Can I get a,,,,,, ROLL TIDE) and threw Barner crap into it, what do you expect.  What if you started a "Can I get a War Eagle" thread and I came in with a bunch of bama stuff.
> 
> Please notice that I don't throw things out there, like the 53 year reminder, until someone comes into a thread such as this an tries to disrupt the intent of the thread.
> 
> BTW, We beat y'all 9 in a row: 1973 through 1981
> 
> 9 > 6
Click to expand...


----------



## Danuwoa

Kawaliga said:


> Next year? Ok, I'm looking forward to it. Florida had such a good run, and then the bottom fell out. They had a big mouth just like you guys, and now they are a joke, so brag on. Ya'll can't just enjoy what you've won, you have to try and rub everybody's nose in it. What goes around comes back around.



This.  But love to lecture others on class.  What you said about arrogance and self awareness was a hammer meet nail moment.


----------



## Kawaliga

*Can I get a---*



David Mills said:


> Kawaliga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you came into a BAMA thread ( Titled: Can I get a,,,,,, ROLL TIDE) and threw Barner crap into it, what do you expect.  What if you started a "Can I get a War Eagle" thread and I came in with a bunch of bama stuff.
> 
> Please notice that I don't throw things out there, like the 53 year reminder, until someone comes into a thread such as this an tries to disrupt the intent of the thread.
> 
> BTW, We beat y'all 9 in a row: 1973 through 1981?Quote/
> 
> And you haven't done the same on Auburn threads, and "Threw Bama' crap into it"?  But then how could anything else be expected from you and several other Bama' fans on here. If you checked all threads and posts by both Auburn and Bama' fans, and were objective about the tone and content, by far the petty, mean,classless drivel would come from your side. It is what it is, and some things never seem to change. I will say that if you think you will be on top forever, and can dump on every other team at will, keep believing that.
Click to expand...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


Your 2011 National Champions


----------



## Marlin_444

*Yesterday's Whine...  ROLL TIDE!!!!*



Kawaliga said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kawaliga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you came into a BAMA thread ( Titled: Can I get a,,,,,, ROLL TIDE) and threw Barner crap into it, what do you expect.  What if you started a "Can I get a War Eagle" thread and I came in with a bunch of bama stuff.
> 
> Please notice that I don't throw things out there, like the 53 year reminder, until someone comes into a thread such as this an tries to disrupt the intent of the thread.
> 
> BTW, We beat y'all 9 in a row: 1973 through 1981?Quote/
> 
> And you haven't done the same on Auburn threads, and "Threw Bama' crap into it"?  But then how could anything else be expected from you and several other Bama' fans on here. If you checked all threads and posts by both Auburn and Bama' fans, and were objective about the tone and content, by far the petty, mean,classless drivel would come from your side. It is what it is, and some things never seem to change. I will say that if you think you will be on top forever, and can dump on every other team at will, keep believing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's Whine...  Yesterday's Whine...
> 
> ROLL TIDE  (wiggle wiggle - war wiggle)...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Wow, I just lost 20 IQ points just by reading this thread. If you want a "Roll Tide" maybe you oughta go look for it on ALABAMA Outdoor News and stop perpetuating stupidity over here.


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!


How's that for ya?


----------



## rhbama3

Les Miles said:


> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> 
> 
> How's that for ya?



Sure, why not. This thread got de-railed way back. 
I know Marlin said to keep it going all year, but i give it another 5 posts or less before it goes kaboom.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## nickel back




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Here's my

RTR
for the day


----------



## Kendallbearden

rhbama3 said:


> Sure, why not. This thread got de-railed way back.
> I know Marlin said to keep it going all year, but i give it another 5 posts or less before it goes kaboom.



Lets make an avatar bet on it  



BROWNING7WSM said:


> rtr


5



nickel back said:


>


4



David Mills said:


> Here's my
> 3
> 
> RTR
> for the day


2


and with me, 1......

Next post better be a doozy


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Wow, I just lost 20 IQ points just by reading this thread. If you want a "Roll Tide" maybe you oughta go look for it on ALABAMA Outdoor News and stop perpetuating stupidity over here.


Or you could just go back over to one of the "OMG, UGA is gonna win it all next year threads" and keep it parked over there with the other Uga trolls. RTR baby.


----------



## fish hawk

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> Envy is a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> *V*



Hey are you that Harvey Updyke guy, kin to him or something?If not you sure look a lot like him!!!Has anyone ever told you that besides me?


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Or you could just go back over to one of the "OMG, UGA is gonna win it all next year threads" and keep it parked over there with the other Uga trolls. RTR baby.



are you calling me a troll:


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> are you calling me a troll:


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


>



not nice of you matthew.....


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!

​


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Here's my daily

ROLL DANG TIDE


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> Here's my daily
> 
> ROLL DANG TIDE



Good thing your team backed into that national title game and got another chance to beat LSU 

Congrats on your title. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
Geaux Tigers!!!!!!

​


----------



## fairhopebama

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Wow, I just lost 20 IQ points just by reading this thread. If you want a "Roll Tide" maybe you oughta go look for it on ALABAMA Outdoor News and stop perpetuating stupidity over here.



I hope that does not throw you into the negative. RTR


----------



## Nitram4891

I have a question for you Bama fans, my friend went to that town you call home last year after Saban had his first NC and went into a restaurant/bar somewhere (don't recall the name).  He said that there was a freshly painted mural there of Saban with his arms stretched out overlooking the team all kneeling before him.  Anyone know what that is all about or have a picture of it?


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> I hope that does not throw you into the negative. RTR


It must have since he is a dawg fan.


----------



## fairhopebama

Nitram4891 said:


> I have a question for you Bama fans, my friend went to that town you call home last year after Saban had his first NC and went into a restaurant/bar somewhere (don't recall the name).  He said that there was a freshly painted mural there of Saban with his arms stretched out overlooking the team all kneeling before him.  Anyone know what that is all about or have a picture of it?



Don't know what you  are talking about as I have not seen the mural. I will say this, Saban is very animated when speaking as we have seen in his pressers and interviews with ESPN. I can only guess that it has something to do with how he takes command of his team.


----------



## Nitram4891

fairhope said:


> Don't know what you  are talking about as I have not seen the mural. I will say this, Saban is very animated when speaking as we have seen in his pressers and interviews with ESPN. I can only guess that it has something to do with how he takes command of his team.



From what I know, this is about as religious as you could make it.  I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Les Miles said:


> Good thing your team backed into that national title game and got another chance to beat LSU
> 
> Congrats on your title.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> Geaux Tigers!!!!!!
> 
> ​




Looks like we proved that we belonged there anyway. 

Barring a catastrophe, you swamp boys will get yours next year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

fairhope said:


> I hope that does not throw you into the negative. RTR



Did you see anything anywhere that said this is a UGA ONLY forum???


----------



## Nitram4891

Nitram4891 said:


> From what I know, this is about as religious as you could make it.  I'll try to get a pic.



Apparently this mural is at "the bear trap".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Is this mural located anywhere close to the one of the Bear walking on water??????


----------



## Nitram4891

David Mills said:


> Is this mural located anywhere close to the one of the Bear walking on water??????



I don't know, it's second hand info from a friend.  Just trying to confirm.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


Your 2011 National Champions!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

David Mills said:


> Barring a catastrophe, you swamp boys will get yours next year.



Only if they firgure out a football field is 100 yards long, not just 50

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't know, it's second hand info from a friend.  Just trying to confirm.



I'd sure like a pic of it, it would make a great avatar.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Only if they firgure out a football field is 100 yards long, not just 50


----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> Apparently this mural is at "the bear trap".



The pic is on the website. You have to wait for it to come up.

http://the-bear-trap.com/


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> The pic is on the website. You have to wait for it to come up.
> 
> http://the-bear-trap.com/


OK, I saw it, it shows Saban speaking, hans up a little, palms out.  That's a speaking gesture he makes all the time.  As far as the kids kneeling, I remember at the end of every practice the coach told us to take a knee while he gave us a pep talk.  I thought it was going to be something totally different. It actually looks like a large framed painting or print.


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

RTR


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Tebow cried,
Trees died
Open Wide
*ROLL DANG TIDE*


----------



## riprap

David Mills said:


> Tebow cried,
> Trees died
> Open Wide
> *ROLL DANG TIDE*



Saban lied.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> Saban lied.



LOL, some UGA fans need to move on.


----------



## fairhopebama

David Mills said:


> LOL, some UGA fans need to move on.



sometimes moving on is hard to do when the only thing you have to hang your hat on is the distant past...just sayin....

By the way, RTR....


----------



## riprap

David Mills said:


> LOL, some UGA fans need to move on.



I was thinking the same thing on RTR. Do you really think your going to change somebody's mind?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> I was thinking the same thing on RTR. Do you really think your going to change somebody's mind?



Not in this thread to change anyone's mind, nor was that the intent of this thread.  This thread was started for Bama fans, and anyone who may see the light, to come in and brighten up our day with a hearty ROLL TIDE .  I, and I'm sure my fellow Bama fans, are really not concerned if fans of other teams like this thread or not.  But, everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's why it is great being an American!!!!!!!!

Until January of next year, we are THE 2011 NATIONAL CHAMPIONS.  So, each and every day, until someone else is crowned, we are (present tense) the champs, not "were" (past tense) the champs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide brothers


----------



## yellowduckdog

David Mills said:


> Tebow cried,
> Trees died
> Open Wide
> *ROLL DANG TIDE*



Gotta love an updyke WDE


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!! 2011 National Champs!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

For my Bama brothers on this beautiful morning:

*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## Matthew6

Enjoy your 2011 BCS National Championship today. RTR.


----------



## nickel back

just watching the show


----------



## fairhopebama

Rtr


----------



## riprap

roll


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> roll



Thank you for bumping this thread to the top of the page, we appreciate your support.


----------



## 00Beau

TTT Roll Tide


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide! Best thread on the forum.


----------



## Marlin_444

RIP 

Paul Bear Bryant!!!

Oh and ROLL TIDE ROLL

I hear tell LSwho has a new field...

Oooohhh Noooo Yooooou Didna...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Ttt. Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Relax Newtons...  It's our turn... 

Roll Tide with some Bama Pride!!! 

220 days and many RTR's to go!!!

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Bama 21, lswho 0. 

RTR.  2011 BCS and AP National Champs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

ro tahd babeeeee


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!!



Roll Tide back at you.


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!!



Roll Tide back at you.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

14

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

*Goooooo* *Daaawwwwggssssssssssssssssssssssss*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> *Goooooo* *Daaawwwwggssssssssssssssssssssssss*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh you hater, oh the jealousy. We have another NC and it has changed my life forever. Oh the bliss. Birds singing every morning and sun shining on my house even when it's raining. Saban is OUR coach and you wish you had him, so go hope for another undefeated season for your dogs and I'll keep typing rtr.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Oh you hater, oh the jealousy. We have another NC and it has changed my life forever. Oh the bliss. Birds singing every morning and sun shining on my house even when it's raining. Saban is OUR coach and you wish you had him, so go hope for another undefeated season for your dogs and I'll keep typing rtr.


Exactly rip. Please dont tell the other Dog fans I posted over here in this thread. Deep down inside it's killing me that they won another one..........


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Exactly rip. Please dont tell the other Dog fans I posted over here in this thread. Deep down inside it's killing me that they won another one..........



I like the way your keepin it real dog.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I like the way your keepin it real dog.



You knows I trys to keeps its realzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Here's another big

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Rollin my Tiderz on stand in the Bankhead National Forest this AM... 

My 300 Win Mag to the left and my BFR 444 Marlin to the right!!! 

Bama boyz ready for short and long shots!!! 

Roooooooooollllllll Tide Roll!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide Roll



I was trying to get this thread to the bottom..... Gte off the forum!


----------



## brownceluse

All that work for nothing!


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> All that work for nothing!



I knew what you were doing!!!    Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide. TTT.


----------



## Jay Hughes

By the way, Roll Tide y'all!


----------



## brownceluse

Please make it stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kiding! Gooooo Daawwwgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## riprap

YYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAA BBBBBAAAAAABBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Get your roll on! Love me some tide, roll, saban, roll, elephants, roll, the bed intruder, roll, paper mills, roll, t-town menswear, roll, bankhead bounce, roll, roll on highway, roll, tennessee river, roll, huntsville space center, roll, top of the river, roll, NC's out the ying yang, roll everything alabama.

 Taking this thread ALL they way to the top baby. (Big Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## Matthew6

Good night Bama fans. RTR.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> YYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAA BBBBBAAAAAABBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Get your roll on! Love me some tide, roll, saban, roll, elephants, roll, the bed intruder, roll, paper mills, roll, t-town menswear, roll, bankhead bounce, roll, roll on highway, roll, tennessee river, roll, huntsville space center, roll, top of the river, roll, NC's out the ying yang, roll everything alabama.
> 
> Taking this thread ALL they way to the top baby. (Big Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)



Now you're getting with the program!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

BTW, it's Sunday morning, almost 7:00, and I have something to say:

*ROLL TIDE BABY*


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Can I get a****

Roll Tide Roll...

218 days til Game 1 in 2012   

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> YYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAA BBBBBAAAAAABBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Get your roll on! Love me some tide, roll, saban, roll, elephants, roll, the bed intruder, roll, paper mills, roll, t-town menswear, roll, bankhead bounce, roll, roll on highway, roll, tennessee river, roll, huntsville space center, roll, top of the river, roll, NC's out the ying yang, roll everything alabama.
> 
> Taking this thread ALL they way to the top baby. (Big Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)



I knew he would come around...


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Got yall some shirts.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> Got yall some shirts.


  News flash, Harvey ain't in jail.


----------



## Nitram4891

David Mills said:


> News flash, Harvey ain't in jail.



Yeah until then you can wear this one then.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Sunday night Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

Oh man I couldn't wait for this to get back to the top. Roll me up some more of that bama tide. Can't wait for saban to bring us NC #20 so we can put his picture on the I-20 signs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah until then you can wear this one then.



I love it!!!!!  Where can I Get one????


----------



## Marlin_444

*#14 looking forward to #15!!!*

Envy is a Bad Thing... 

Roll Tide Roll!!!

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

6:21 AM, Monday, January 30, 2012; I have something to say:

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## nickel back

Marlin_444 said:


> Envy is a Bad Thing...
> 
> *V*




to gloat(is a bad  thing also)
to look at or think about with great or excessive, often smug or malicious, satisfaction: The opposing team gloated over our loss. 

rub it in his/their face(for grown men to carry on like kids for weeks can say a lot also)


still watching the show


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> to gloat(is a bad  thing also)
> to look at or think about with great or excessive, often smug or malicious, satisfaction: The opposing team gloated over our loss.
> 
> rub it in his/their face(for grown men to carry on like kids for weeks can say a lot also)
> 
> 
> still watching the show



Well, you cannot deny that there has been a lot of anti-Bama rhetoric on this forum.  2 people in particular led the charge and many of you either acknowledged or agreed to what they said. 

If you are so opposed to gloating, why didn't you say something when it was being piled on us?


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> Well, you cannot deny that there has been a lot of anti-Bama rhetoric on this forum.  2 people in particular led the charge and many of you either acknowledged or agreed to what they said.
> 
> If you are so opposed to gloating, why didn't you say something when it was being piled on us?



what thread was that,are you sure it was not a discussion
(an act or instance of discussing;  consideration or examination by argument, comment, etc., especially to explore solutions; informal debate.)

Im pretty sure this thread is all about gloating or rub it in your face type


----------



## yellowduckdog

David Mills said:


> I love it!!!!!  Where can I Get one????



Gloating on trees being poisoned, did you give to updykes justice fund??? He is another shirt to be proud of, you just cant hide it..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> what thread was that,are you sure it was not a discussion
> (an act or instance of discussing;  consideration or examination by argument, comment, etc., especially to explore solutions; informal debate.)
> 
> Im pretty sure this thread is all about gloating or rub it in your face type



Don't you have the option of not viewing this thread?  Has someone forced you to view it?


----------



## rex upshaw

Geez, this is getting embarrassing.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

yellowduckdog said:


> Gloating on trees being poisoned, did you give to updykes justice fund??? He is another shirt to be proud of, you just cant hide it..


 Some of you just keep going on and on, I might as well play along.

I haven't given him one dime.  I'll never reward stupid.


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> Don't you have the option of not viewing this thread?  Has someone forced you to view it?



sure I do but its way to much fun,why should I miss out posting in the BAMA Gloating thread.

still watching the show or should I say gloating....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> sure I do but its way to much fun,why should I miss out posting in the BAMA Gloating thread.
> 
> still watching the show or should I say gloating....



OK, have fun, enjoy the show.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Kawaliga

*(keep it going all year)*



David Mills said:


> OK, have fun, enjoy the show.



When the tide comes in, the trash always floats on top it seems. I've noticed that when a fan of any other team makes a comeback to any of your rants about their team, it's they who are whining. I guess all of us are required to be in complete submission to everything Bama'. There is a huge difference in being proud of your team, especially after winng a NC, and acting in such a classless way. I'll bet you that Gene Stallings would never talk or act  like some Bama' fans on here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Oh boy



Kawaliga said:


> When the tide comes in, the trash always floats on top it seems. I've noticed that when a fan of any other team makes a comeback to any of your rants about their team, it's they who are whining.
> 
> Either your memory is very selective, or you don't read every thread, or you intentionally disregard statements/comments made by others.
> 
> 
> I guess all of us are required to be in complete submission to everything Bama'.
> If you feel submissive,,,,,,, little brother
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference in being proud of your team, especially after winng a NC, and acting in such a classless way.
> 
> If you care about facts, I pretty much kept things "low" after the NC game as far as any bragging and gloating.  It was only after others started in on their "Bama hate" that I started to respond; if you care about facts
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that not one Auburn fan has even mentioned that certain incident that happened after the title game?
> 
> 1. You obviously have not read every comment in every thread, or
> 2. You are intentionally being selective disregarding statements made by others, and/or
> 3.  Your intense hatred of "everything Bama" has made you delusional.  Being from Alabama, I have seen a lot of it so I know it exists.
> 
> Here's the way I see it.  There has been so much "Bama hate" spewed on this forum; a lot of people can dish it out but when it comes time, paybacks can be heck.
> 
> What I don't understand is that this is a pro-Alabama thread and there seems to be a few who just can't stand it.  If it bothers you so much, why do you make the choice of viewing this thread?
> 
> Turn-about is fair play.


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> OK, have fun, enjoy the show.



you mean gloating right

thats what y'all are doing right

I mean most if not all has said congrats to BAMA for winning the NC.

is that not a nuff?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> you mean gloating right
> 
> thats what y'all are doing right
> 
> I mean most if not all has said congrats to BAMA for winning the NC.
> 
> is that not a nuff?



In this thread, we are not asking anything of anyone.  This is a pro-Bama thread,  what do you expect us to say "War Eag**" or 'Go dawgs"?

Want to call it gloating, that's fine.  What would be different if I were to be having a conversation with another Alabama fan about the game and you walked up and joined the conversation?  Should we just quit talking about the game because you may not like it?  You wanna say congrats, well I say "thanks".  But why can't I and the other bama fan(s) continue discussing the game or just say "Roll Tide" to one another?

You have chosen to subjugate yourself to our discussion and you are certainly welcome to join, but don't complain about the subject matter.

BTW, there was a certain individual that gloated *a lot *after Nov 5, where was your "outrage" then?


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> BTW, there was a certain individual that gloated *a lot *after Nov 5, where was your "outrage" then?



Who???


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Les Miles said:


> Who???



LOL,,,, you have to ask????


----------



## Danuwoa

David Mills said:


> Oh boy



Unreal.

You might not stay so whizzed off all the time if you quit wanting everybody to tell you how great your team is.  Why is your liking them not enough for you?  For the life of me I don't understand that.

I've looked for all this "bama hate" and can't find it.  What I see, is you being obnoxious and people reacting to it.  Then you getting teed off with them because they don't pat you on the back or kiss your hiney and tell you how great your team is.

You say Kawliga is "delusional" etc.   and that he is blinded by his "bama hate."  Do you know him?  Because I do.  And he certainly is no Alabama fan.  But he gives credit where it is due and when his team wins, he's far more gracious and shows far more class than you do.  The reverse is true as well.  When his team loses, he doesn't make excuses, as in, "Yall really didn't win, we just played bad." (sound familiar?  It should.) or try and kick dirt on the other team's victory.


All your roll tidin and fussing about "bama hate" is annoying but I wouldn't expect anything else.  However, when it comes to Kawliga, you could learn a thing or two from him about how to act, win or lose.


I've watched UGA/Auburn games with him and he acts the same whether they win or lose.


----------



## Nitram4891

Season is over.  That's the difference.


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> In this thread, we are not asking anything of anyone.  This is a pro-Bama thread,  what do you expect us to say "War Eag**" or 'Go dawgs"?
> 
> Want to call it gloating, that's fine.  What would be different if I were to be having a conversation with another Alabama fan about the game and you walked up and joined the conversation?  Should we just quit talking about the game because you may not like it?  You wanna say congrats, well I say "thanks".  But why can't I and the other bama fan(s) continue discussing the game or just say "Roll Tide" to one another?
> 
> You have chosen to subjugate yourself to our discussion and you are certainly welcome to join, but don't complain about the subject matter.
> 
> BTW, there was a certain individual that gloated *a lot *after Nov 5, where was your "outrage" then?




no outrage,just calling as a see and read it,that's all,you can spin it anyway you like.....you do know that y'all have an official BAMA thread that y'all can gloat in with out anyone jumping in on right.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> no outrage,just calling as a see and read it,that's all,you can spin it anyway you like.....you do know that y'all have an official BAMA thread that y'all can gloat in with out anyone jumping in on right.....



You can jump in all you want, I just think it's silly that non-bama fans are whinning about a pro-bama thread. 

Someone even suggested in a previous post that we should go and find a Alabama Outdoor News for this kind of thread.

remember, every time you post something it keeps this thread at the top,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks and

ROLL TIDE​


----------



## Nitram4891

I'm going to Alabama tonight and going to shoot small bucks tomorrow morning then I'm hitting up Wedowee and eating every bass I catch.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to Alabama tonight and going to shoot small bucks tomorrow morning then I'm hitting up Wedowee and eating every bass I catch.



Have a great time and be careful.


----------



## Nitram4891

David Mills said:


> Have a great time and be careful.



Thanks...


----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to Alabama tonight and going to shoot small bucks tomorrow morning then I'm hitting up Wedowee and eating every bass I catch.



Leave early for the 55 mph and make sure to check your tires, tighten lugnuts and so forth.

I'm keepin this baby at the top. It's 2:24pm est and 1:24 cst(BAMA time). That's right, it's always BAMA time.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Leave early for the 55 mph and make sure to check your tires, tighten lugnuts and so forth.
> 
> I'm keepin this baby at the top. It's 2:24pm est and 1:24 cst(BAMA time). That's right, it's always BAMA time.



Roll Dang Tide boizzzzzz!


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> You can jump in all you want, I just think it's silly that non-bama fans are whinning about a pro-bama thread.
> 
> Someone even suggested in a previous post that we should go and find a Alabama Outdoor News for this kind of thread.
> 
> remember, every time you post something it keeps this thread at the top,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks and
> 
> ROLL TIDE​



you mean a BAMA gloating thread

back to the top for the BAMA gloating thread


----------



## Marlin_444

Sittin in #25 in Houston (Winston County) Alabama running the tape on another glorious deer season oh and a GREAT College football season for the University of Alabama too!!! 

 Roll Tide Roll!!! 

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> you mean a BAMA gloating thread
> 
> back to the top for the BAMA gloating thread



Good doggie.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Matthew6 said:


> Good doggie.


  They usually settle down if you scratch em behind the ears.


----------



## Les Miles

Such a nice day outside


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Good doggie.



who you calling a doggie you fat elephant......


----------



## irishleprechaun

yellowduckdog said:


> Gloating on trees being poisoned, did you give to updykes justice fund??? He is another shirt to be proud of, you just cant hide it..





Looks like your typical bama shirt....

















quadruple X

Dang that "bear" is sure fattened up for the winter (no pun intended)


----------



## yellowduckdog

Marlin_444 said:


> Sittin in #25 in Houston (Winston County) Alabama running the tape on another glorious deer season oh and a GREAT College football season for the University of Alabama too!!!
> 
> Roll Tide Roll!!!
> 
> *V*



I want your job..I thought i hunted alot , glad you can getaway that much have fun


----------



## Kawaliga

*(Keep it going ALL YEAR)*



David Mills said:


> You can jump in all you want, I just think it's silly that non-bama fans are whinning about a pro-bama thread.
> 
> Someone even suggested in a previous post that we should go and find a Alabama Outdoor News for this kind of thread.
> 
> remember, every time you post something it keeps this thread at the top,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks and
> 
> ROLL TIDE​



I jumped in this against my better judgement, especially considering the source. I can tell you one thing Mr. Mills, I am glad that I have good judgement enough to separate Alabama fans with class from those that have none. Your posts on here in my opinion, put you in the latter category. Every word that you print on here makes it more so.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Stars fell on Alabama boizzzzz! Roll Dang Tide!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Kawaliga said:


> I jumped in this against my better judgement, especially considering the source. I can tell you one thing Mr. Mills, I am glad that I have good judgement enough to separate Alabama fans with class from those that have none. Your posts on here in my opinion, put you in the latter category. Every word that you print on here makes it more so.



Well, you know what they say about opinions.....


----------



## riprap

I wish Ed Mcmahon was still around to introduce all the stars we got coming in.

Roll em up Roll em up throw em in the pan, I love the tide and Nick Saban is the man. Making all my dreams come true.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I wish Ed Mcmahon was still around to introduce all the stars we got coming in.
> 
> Roll em up Roll em up throw em in the pan, I love the tide and Nick Saban is the man. Making all my dreams come true.


Well said rip! Well said, and ROLL DANG TIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> I wish Ed Mcmahon was still around to introduce all the stars we got coming in.
> 
> Roll em up Roll em up throw em in the pan, I love the tide and Nick Saban is the man. Making all my dreams come true.





brownceluse said:


> Well said rip! Well said, and ROLL DANG TIDE!!!!!!!!!



bandwagon fans.....


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide on a beautiful ga morning.


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> Stars fell on Alabama boizzzzz! Roll Dang Tide!


Mmm Hmm!



Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide on a beautiful ga morning.


It's an updyke kinda morning aint it?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Hey Browny, went to a nursery the other day to get some crabgrass pre-emergent and saw some herbicide called Updike Total Kill.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Browny, went to a nursery the other day to get some crabgrass pre-emergent and saw some herbicide called Updike Total Kill.



Not to get off subject, but what kind of pre-emergent? I have a bad problem with annual bluegrass.


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> Not to get off subject, but what kind of pre-emergent? I have a bad problem with annual bluegrass.



Perhaps you should ask Dre Kirkpatrick... I hear he knows a lot about grass. 

Dre Kirkpatrick arrested on marijuana charge


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

I use Lesco Pre-M 0.86 % pre emergent David. Home Depot should have it. It's in a yellow 50# bag.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps you should ask Dre Kirkpatrick... I hear he knows a lot about grass.
> 
> Dre Kirkpatrick arrested on marijuana charge



I do have a "weed" problem.


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon bump! Roll Dang Tide ehhrbodi!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Afternoon bump! Roll Dang Tide ehhrbodi!



^^^^^This


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> ^^^^^This



That.  RTR


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> That.  RTR



Well said Matthew6, Dats ehhrbodi,,, Roll Dang Tide.. Fo Sore!!!!


----------



## riprap

I was foaming at the mouth as I Rolled up in the driveway so I could log on. I find my peeps are still keepin it real. As soon as I'm done Rollin this baby back to the top I'm gonna give myself a self high five. 

Yours and Mines 2011 NC's THE Crimson "Rollin on 22's with the big dogs" Tide. Deal with that, Haterz!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I was foaming at the mouth as I Rolled up in the driveway so I could log on. I find my peeps are still keepin it real. As soon as I'm done Rollin this baby back to the top I'm gonna give myself a self high five.
> 
> Yours and Mines 2011 NC's THE Crimson "Rollin on 22's with the big dogs" Tide. Deal with that, Haterz!



It's great to be able to share in their NC aint it? Them Bama boiz no they football...... For sore! Again I say Roll Dang Tide boizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Danuwoa

Roll Tide son!!  Ball so hard boi!!  123, 543,248 NCs and counting yo!!


----------



## Danuwoa

For sore!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes

Roll Tide!


----------



## nickel back




----------



## Danuwoa

Everybody on this forum had better start talking about how great Bama is real dang soon son.  If not, oh you are gone be sorry kid.  We will not put up with you not kissing our butts.  That is Bama hate boi.  Better check yoself fool.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody on this forum had better start talking about how great Bama is real dang soon son.  If not, oh you are gone be sorry kid.  We will not put up with you not kissing our butts.  That is Bama hate boi.  Better check yoself fool.



Brad my family has been threatened. We have had rocks thrown through our windows. I tried to stand my ground, but with kids I just cant risk one of them getting hurt because I am not a Bama fan. With all that I have replaced our tags on my wifes car and my truck with Bama stuff, and we are in the process of getting Bama clothing. I took the American flag down too, and replaced it with a Bama flag, because I know god loves Bama football more then he loves America. As bad as it hurts to say,,,,,,,,,,,,, Roll Dang Tide boizzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6

South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody on this forum had better start talking about how great Bama is real dang soon son.  If not, oh you are gone be sorry kid.  We will not put up with you not kissing our butts.  That is Bama hate boi.  Better check yoself fool.



Well said. Glad your coming to your senses.  Roll Tide.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Brad my family has been threatened. We have had rocks thrown through our windows. I tried to stand my ground, but with kids I just cant risk one of them getting hurt because I am not a Bama fan. With all that I have replaced our tags on my wifes car and my truck with Bama stuff, and we are in the process of getting Bama clothing. I took the American flag down too, and replaced it with a Bama flag, because I know god loves Bama football more then he loves America. As bad as it hurts to say,,,,,,,,,,,,, Roll Dang Tide boizzzzzzzzzz



I hear ya Jeff.  You just can't risk the safety of your family.  You did the right thing.  Those Alabama fans are all so tough and scary.

I finally got scared that they might find out where I live.  It's not that tough anymore in the internet age and some of these guys know my real name.  I took the UGA tags off my truck and my wife's care and replaced them with Bama tags.  I took the UGA flag in the yard and replaced it with a Bama one.

These guys scare me and there is just no need in taking chances.  Besides, UGA hasn't won a NC in a long time and that is all that matters.  The fact that I've been a UGA fan my whole life is beside the point.  If your team doesn't give you a NC when you want one, you jump ship.  We all know that.  Because it's all about how your team allows you to act.  If your team doesn't allow you to flap your gums about how great they are as if you had something to do with it and as if you are great by proxy, what's the point?

It's all about being able to bloviate and act like an obnoxious kid.  Roll Tide son!!


----------



## rhbama3

As long as we're enjoying the mother of all thread de-railments:


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya Jeff.  You just can't risk the safety of your family.  You did the right thing.  Those Alabama fans are all so tough and scary.
> 
> I finally got scared that they might find out where I live.  It's not that tough anymore in the internet age and some of these guys know my real name.  I took the UGA tags off my truck and my wife's care and replaced them with Bama tags.  I took the UGA flag in the yard and replaced it with a Bama one.
> 
> These guys scare me and there is just no need in taking chances.  Besides, UGA hasn't won a NC in a long time and that is all that matters.  The fact that I've been a UGA fan my whole life is beside the point.  If your team doesn't give you a NC when you want one, you jump ship.  We all know that.  Because it's all about how your team allows you to act.  If your team doesn't allow you to flap your gums about how great they are as if you had something to do with it and as if you are great by proxy, what's the point?
> 
> It's all about being able to bloviate and act like an obnoxious kid.  Roll Tide son!!



It's good to see that i'm not the only UGA fan that has jumped ship. I aint gonna lie either it feels pretty good to be part of this NC.... I feel like it's owed to me as long as I  was a UGA fan and they didnt win won. Roll Dang Tide ehhrbodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> As long as we're enjoying the mother of all thread de-railments:



Call me bandwagoner fairweather what ever. I'm all in... Roll Tide ehhrrbodi......


----------



## Danuwoa

http://

Thread derailment you say?

Me and my new Bama friends performing a rock and roll classic.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Watch out Browny, dem bama boiz gone get some bleach and draw a big ol' "A" in your front yard!


----------



## brownceluse

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Watch out Browny, dem bama boiz gone get some bleach and draw a big ol' "A" in your front yard!



I got one Painted in Crimson already!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> It's good to see that i'm not the only UGA fan that has jumped ship. I aint gonna lie either it feels pretty good to be part of this NC.... I feel like it's owed to me as long as I  was a UGA fan and they didnt win won. Roll Dang Tide ehhrbodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly!!  We deserve it.  And if UGA won't allow us to rub championships in people's faces and act like jackwagons about it, we have found a team that not only will allow it, but a fanbase that encourages it.

ROLL TIDE SON!!


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> Call me bandwagoner fairweather what ever. I'm all in... Roll Tide ehhrrbodi......



If you are all in the family, you are an Auburn Fan!!!    Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> If you are all in the family, you are an Auburn Fan!!!    Roll Tide!!!



I just jumped on the train so I might have confused Auburn with Bama, and for that I'm truly sorry. Roll Dang Tide!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide



x 14.........


----------



## 00Beau

Nick  Saban Is The Debil ,Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> x 14.........


You Mean 14 National Championships!!!! Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide  You Hairy Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> You Mean 14 National Championships!!!! Roll Tide


Exactly!!! I'm learning. I love Bear Bryant too!!!



00Beau said:


> Roll Tide  You Hairy Dawgs



THWG!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


>



She beautiful!!! Crimson brings out the best in ehhrbodi!!


----------



## Les Miles

Idjits


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Les Miles said:


> Idjits



Nice avatar.   Roll Tide Less, and welcome to the greatest thread derail in forum history.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Nice avatar.   Roll Tide Less, and welcome to the greatest thread derail in forum history.


I loves mines tides cuz....


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> She beautiful!!! Crimson brings out the best in ehhrbodi!!



Oh you know it my brotha. I have always been a fan of these National Champions. Winners wear Crimson.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Oh you know it my brotha. I have always been a fan of these National Champions. Winners wear Crimson.



I loves Alabamas Crimsons Tides boizzzzzz!!!! Say it ehhrbodi Rollz Tidezz Boizzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning roll tide.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

It looks to be a beautiful ROLL TIDE day


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

00Beau said:


> You Mean 14 National Championships!!!! Roll Tide



Soon to be 15...Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Les Miles

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Soon to be 15...Roll Tide!!!



15? When, what, where????


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE ROLL

216 more days til first game 2012...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## riprap

Wrapped up another NSD NC with our master Nick. I cannot believe it has taken me this long to jump on board the rtr train. It was raining when I went to the mailbox and I didn't even get wet. What a feeling.

Good luck SEC with the roll tide leftovers. Bring on Tom Brady and the Patriots. What a waste of time playing in this weak college football.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Wrapped up another NSD NC with our master Nick. I cannot believe it has taken me this long to jump on board the rtr train. It was raining when I went to the mailbox and I didn't even get wet. What a feeling.
> 
> Good luck SEC with the roll tide leftovers. Bring on Tom Brady and the Patriots. What a waste of time playing in this weak college football.



 It feelz good ta rollz wit da tidezzzzzzz. Alls mines gonzzz boiz reconize its.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning roll tide.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning roll tide.



And may you have a great *ROLL TIDE *day


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning marlin and david. Rtr.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning roll tide.






David Mills said:


> And may you have a great *ROLL TIDE *day






Matthew6 said:


> Good morning marlin and david. Rtr.




Roll Tidez Boizzzzzz!


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> Wrapped up another NSD NC with our master Nick. I cannot believe it has taken me this long to jump on board the rtr train. It was raining when I went to the mailbox and I didn't even get wet. What a feeling.
> Good luck SEC with the roll tide leftovers. Bring on Tom Brady and the Patriots. What a waste of time playing in this weak college football.



Next time you are out fishing, try to step out of the boat and see if you can walk on water. Man, you talk about a feeling that would be. 

Yeah, I don't know why they are putting the Giants in the Super Bowl. I think the best two teams in the nation are the Patriots and Bama.

Have you picked up your new BCSNC pajama's yet? I heard they come with the big wall sticker of Saban. Don't wait Rip, supplies are limitted.

Roll Tide Roll, Boyz. Rammer Jammer, Yellow Hammer, the National Championship Stays in Alabammer.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

brownceluse said:


> Roll Tidez Boizzzzzz!



ROLL TIDE my CRIMSON brutha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Nick Saban - Master of the Grey Area...  Here's the line, do not step over it but dance around on it...

215 days until the first notch towards #15...

Roll Tide...

*V*


----------



## Crimson

Let me get some!!!!  Tebow cried, Cam lied, trees died, lsu tried, Roll Dang Tide!!!!!

Word!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Crimson said:


> Let me get some!!!!  Tebow cried, Cam lied, trees died, lsu tried, Roll Dang Tide!!!!!
> 
> Word!!!



spitten out da rhymes mines bamas brotha!!!! Crimson n da house!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!  To all the Bama Fans in this thread!!!   Funny other fans can`t stay out of it, but they say we are trolls and classless!!!


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!!  To all the Bama Fans in this thread!!!   Funny other fans can`t stay out of it, but they say we are trolls and classless!!!



Why are we classless? Just trying to ride the tide high too! Oh RTR BOIZZZZ!


----------



## Danuwoa

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!!  To all the Bama Fans in this thread!!!   Funny other fans can`t stay out of it, but they say we are trolls and classless!!!



man we jsut want some of the glory.  We were told that if your team doesn't win NCs as often as you want then you're stupid to root for them.  Come on man, give a Roll Tide bro!!  Here's to yet another NC in 2012!!  Roll Freakin Tide!!  Free Harvey Updike!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!!  To all the Bama Fans in this thread!!!   Funny other fans can`t stay out of it, but they say we are trolls and classless!!!



Just let them join in..  Most fans have never experienced celebrating NC's  or were still staining diapers when their team won one.

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just let them join in..  Most fans have never experienced celebrating NC's  or were still staining diapers when their team won one.
> 
> Roll Tide


I was 5 years old. Can you believe that? The funny thing is I dont have to worry about yall ever getting us back in a thread like this. UGA will never win  a NC!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Just rolled in from a day at West Point Lake. I didn't have the day I thought I would then I remembered, I DIDN'T FISH THE ALABAMA SIDE. What was I thinking? All the fish have moved there too. 

Just put a fresh pair of roll tide PJ's on and they are the jumpsuit type with sewn in feet and a pic af Saban on the rear. It has the buttons also on the rear for using the restroom. They feel and smell great with the fresh scent of TIDE.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

riprap said:


> Just rolled in from a day at West Point Lake. I didn't have the day I thought I would then I remembered, I DIDN'T FISH THE ALABAMA SIDE. What was I thinking? All the fish have moved there too.
> 
> Just put a fresh pair of roll tide PJ's on and they are the jumpsuit type with sewn in feet and a pic af Saban on the rear. It has the buttons also on the rear for using the restroom. They feel and smell great with the fresh scent of TIDE.



Suprised your boat didnt sink while fishing the GA side

Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Suprised your boat didnt sink while fishing the GA side
> 
> Roll Tide



It's a Ranger so I took the chance.

Gas money, you know.


----------



## rhbama3

ROLL TIDE!!!
Just wanted to add that before this epic literary work comes to an end.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> Just rolled in from a day at West Point Lake. I didn't have the day I thought I would then I remembered, I DIDN'T FISH THE ALABAMA SIDE. What was I thinking? All the fish have moved there too.
> 
> Just put a fresh pair of roll tide PJ's on and they are the jumpsuit type with sewn in feet and a pic af Saban on the rear. It has the buttons also on the rear for using the restroom. They feel and smell great with the fresh scent of TIDE.



I haven't fished West Point in 15-20 years, used to be one of my favorite lakes.


----------



## riprap

David Mills said:


> I haven't fished West Point in 15-20 years, used to be one of my favorite lakes.



It's not what it use to be. Still my favorite for catching numbers.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> It's a Ranger so I took the chance.
> 
> Gas money, you know.



What color is it? Crimson???


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> Just wanted to add that before this epic literary work comes to an end.



We have 215 more days of this fun stuff to go. 
Roll Tide everyone and good night.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> We have 215 more days of this fun stuff to go.
> Roll Tide everyone and good night.



Good night! It's great to be a Tider.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> What color is it? Crimson???



Close enough! It is red on the east side and crimson on the west side.

It's in Roll Tide mode right now.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Close enough! It is red on the east side and crimson on the west side.
> 
> It's in Roll Tide mode right now.



Awsome boat rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Hey page 6!! RTR!


----------



## Nitram4891

Nice boat rip.  You get that commemorative Roll Tide BB Boom in the mail yet from the boss?


----------



## nickel back

sweet boat rip!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> Close enough! It is red on the east side and crimson on the west side.
> 
> It's in Roll Tide mode right now.



I used to do a lot of bass fishing, that is one really nice boat.

West Point still hold some good spotted bass?


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Rooooollllllllll tide rollllllllllllll!!!!!!!

*v*


----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice boat rip.  You get that commemorative Roll Tide BB Boom in the mail yet from the boss?


----------



## riprap

David Mills said:


> I used to do a lot of bass fishing, that is one really nice boat.
> 
> West Point still hold some good spotted bass?



Spotted bass are getting bigger, but I don't think they will ever get to Lanier class. 

Thanks about my boat guys.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Spotted bass are getting bigger, but I don't think they will ever get to Lanier class.
> 
> Thanks about my boat guys.



Nice boat. Roll tide


----------



## Les Miles

Nice boat Rip. 

That is all...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Les, as you can see many have jumped on the CRIMSON bandwagon, there's plenty of room for you.


----------



## Les Miles

David Mills said:


> Les, as you can see many have jumped on the CRIMSON bandwagon, there's plenty of room for you.



Never... I would rather bleed out slowly from a dull knife wound than root for those jacklegs from Tuscaloser


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Les Miles said:


> Never... I would rather bleed out slowly from a dull knife wound than root for those jacklegs from Tuscaloser



As opposed to Lose-ianna?


----------



## rhbama3

Les Miles said:


> Never... I would rather bleed out slowly from a dull knife wound than root for those jacklegs from Tuscaloser



That can be arranged.


----------



## Les Miles

rhbama3 said:


> That can be arranged.



Oh really????

Well..... 

NO MUDBUGS FOR YOU!


----------



## fairhopebama

David Mills said:


> As opposed to Lose-ianna?



You mean Losetobama....


----------



## rhbama3

Les Miles said:


> Oh really????
> 
> Well.....
> 
> NO MUDBUGS FOR YOU!



Jeffc's got me covered.


----------



## Les Miles

rhbama3 said:


> Jeffc's got me covered.



We'll see about that. Be right back... got to make a short phone call.


----------



## Jeff C.

rhbama3 said:


> Jeffc's got me covered.





Les Miles said:


> We'll see about that. Be right back... got to make a short phone call.



Yeah...I heard mudbugs are gonna be in short supply this year


----------



## rhbama3

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I heard mudbugs are gonna be in short supply this year



well........Now  we know Les is a snitch.


----------



## Les Miles

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I heard mudbugs are gonna be in short supply this year





rhbama3 said:


> well........Now  we know Les is a snitch.



I heard there was only enough to go around for LSU fans.  

I guess we could send Robert all the leftover straight tails.


----------



## Marlin_444

Les Miles said:


> Never... I would rather bleed out slowly from a dull knife wound than root for those jacklegs from Tuscaloser



Whose ya daddy Lesta...  Whose ya daddy...

R O L L       T I D E    R O L L!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I would love to get this to page 7 tonight! RTR!


----------



## Jeff C.

Les Miles said:


> I heard there was only enough to go around for LSU fans.
> 
> I guess we could send Robert all the leftover straight tails.



You wanna throw some heads in so he can make a stock??


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I would love to get this to page 7 tonight! RTR!



Me too! Can yall believe the lies the puppies are trying to spread about our coach. Haterz gonna hate and winners gonna recruit.


----------



## Jay Hughes

Roll tide!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Me too! Can yall believe the lies the puppies are trying to spread about our coach. Haterz gonna hate and winners gonna recruit.



Those pups are just jealous. They will never win a NC. Heck they cant even keep their players from stealing from other players. Thugs, and thieves!!!! If aint nailed down those fb players will steal it! Anyway goodnight all,and Roll Tide boizzzz!


----------



## fairhopebama

It is a Roll Tide kinda morning, again.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## mossberg500

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> It is a Roll Tide kinda morning, again.





Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide





mossberg500 said:


> ROLL TIDE ROLL



Roll Dang Tide!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Roll Dang Tide!!!!!



Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Monday morning roll tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

A  _*R O L L*_  of my _*T I D E*_ to you this fine morning!!!

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide my Bama Faithful and to all you that are thinking of jumping onto this Championship Wagon.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide !!!!


----------



## riprap

Just got done listening to Tina Turner ROLLin on a river. I am living life to the fullest.rtr


----------



## Jay Hughes

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Tuesday morning Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

ROLL TIDE to all of my old and NEW Bama brothers


----------



## rex upshaw

How about we just make this a sticky?


----------



## MAPSTRE

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Bama leads all schools with the most players invited to the NFL Combine with 9.


 BARRON, MARK  
 CHAPMAN, JOSHUA  
 HANKS, DARIUS  
* HIGHTOWER,  DONT'A 
* KIRKPATRICK, D'ANDRE DRE 
 MAZE, MARQUIS 
 MENZIE, DE'QUAN  
* RICHARDSON, TRENT  
 UPSHAW, COURTNEY


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> Bama leads all schools with the most players invited to the NFL Combine with 9.
> 
> 
> BARRON, MARK
> CHAPMAN, JOSHUA
> HANKS, DARIUS
> * HIGHTOWER,  DONT'A
> * KIRKPATRICK, D'ANDRE DRE
> MAZE, MARQUIS
> MENZIE, DE'QUAN
> * RICHARDSON, TRENT
> UPSHAW, COURTNEY



Looks like the Rhode scholar list to me.


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> Looks like the Rhodes Scholar list to me.



Fixed it for you and I am not a Rhodes Scholar.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Once Again!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Good night roll tide.


----------



## MAPSTRE

Today's thought:   Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## rex upshaw

Roll Harvey Updyke.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll - Relax Harvey Updyke...

Happy Wednesday all you "Newtons" out there!!!


----------



## nickel back

just thought I would check in on the elephant gloating thread talk about


----------



## yellowduckdog

nickel back said:


> just thought I would check in on the elephant gloating thread talk about



365/24/7 always has been

WDE


----------



## nickel back

To the top with....... Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

To the real BAMA brothers; I have no tattoos but was thinking about the below on my upper arm.  But, I know I will need to leave some space at the bottom to add more years.


----------



## rex upshaw

David, get you a Spike 80DF tat...it'd be sweet.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## nickel back

Back to the top with a Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

rex upshaw said:


> David, get you a Spike 80DF tat...it'd be sweet.



GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!  I'll put that on my other arm with a couple of dead trees.


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> Fixed it for you and I am not a Rhodes Scholar.



You must mean Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

riprap said:


> You must mean Dusty Rhodes.



 I love 'The American Dream"


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## riprap

David Mills said:


> I love 'The American Dream"



Just like Saban he takes care of "BIDNESS!"


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> You must mean Dusty Rhodes.



you got it....How has the fishing been in your neck of the woods?


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> you got it....How has the fishing been in your neck of the woods?



If we could get a few 70 deg. + days in a row then.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide "Rogue's" 

Can't get too many R T R's...

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama

For the LSU Creepers..


----------



## nickel back

back to the top with a GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## 00Beau

yellowduckdog said:


> 365/24/7 always has been
> 
> WDE



Glass Houses, Every post you Aubums post has WDE on it somewhere, so this a Roll Tide Thread!!! What is the difference????  Oh , Roll Tide


----------



## yellowduckdog

00Beau said:


> Glass Houses, Every post you Aubums post has WDE on it somewhere, so this a Roll Tide Thread!!! What is the difference????  Oh , Roll Tide



I missed the WDE thread last year


----------



## brownceluse

Roll Dang Tide boizz!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

I appreciate the warm welcome from my roll tiders. If this was in the bama only thread then I would not be able to comment. This thread has almost 100 more replies than that one. Thanks for sharing this NC with all of us.


----------



## nickel back

lets start this morning off with a big

*GO!! DAWGS!!*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> lets start this morning off with a big
> 
> *GO!! DAWGS!!*



BAD puppy


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> BAD puppy



...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide - Woof... Woof...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> ...



RTR


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> RTR



whatwhat did I do?

just wanted to get the morning off to a good start.


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap

This baby has got to get back to the top.

 We don't need no playoff. We take care of bidness, but that don't mean we can't blister em in the playoffs.rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> whatwhat did I do?
> 
> just wanted to get the morning off to a good start.
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!


Roll Tide.


----------



## nickel back

its a great morning,lets make even better with a big ole

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## fairhopebama

What a great time to be a Bama fan. We went through a down period but now we are back. In a time when you have Dwags stealing from other Dwags (Dawg eat Dawg), UT in their rightful place of mediocrity, USCe signing world class recruits that end up pumping gas, Auburn filling up the State Penitentiaries, LSU players backstabbing their coach, we are basking in the bright lights of another BCSNC. Maybe one day everyone here will know what it is like to be a fan of a team sitting on top of the college football world. Top of the TIDE morning to all. RTR 21-0.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

fairhope said:


> What a great time to be a Bama fan. We went through a down period but now we are back. In a time when you have Dwags stealing from other Dwags (Dawg eat Dawg), UT in their rightful place of mediocrity, USCe signing world class recruits that end up pumping gas, Auburn filling up the State Penitentiaries, LSU players backstabbing their coach, we are basking in the bright lights of another BCSNC. Maybe one day everyone here will know what it is like to be a fan of a team sitting on top of the college football world. Top of the TIDE morning to all. RTR 21-0.



THANK YOU for putting things into proper perspective.  One way of putting it is: Order has been restored!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

David Mills said:


> One way of putting it is: Order has been restored!!!!!!



you mean processed.  It's beautiful grey shirt kind of morning...


----------



## fairhopebama

rex upshaw said:


> you mean processed.  It's beautiful grey shirt kind of morning...



It is a beautiful thing...


----------



## riprap

It wont be long before a former bammer player runs out of money and throws the team under the bus like the early 90's. Until then I'll just keep wing nuts on the tag for an easy conversion.(Just depends on where I'm fishing that day)rtrttt4ever


----------



## nickel back

GO!! YOU!! HAIRY!! DAWGS!!

shut-up you bunch of elephants......


----------



## Nitram4891

go dwags!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Silly pups, trix are for kids.


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> What a great time to be a Bama fan. We went through a down period but now we are back. In a time when you have Dwags stealing from other Dwags (Dawg eat Dawg), UT in their rightful place of mediocrity, USCe signing world class recruits that end up pumping gas, Auburn filling up the State Penitentiaries, LSU players backstabbing their coach, we are basking in the bright lights of another BCSNC. Maybe one day everyone here will know what it is like to be a fan of a team sitting on top of the college football world. Top of the TIDE morning to all. RTR 21-0.


Man, that is one beautiful post. You nailed it for sure. Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> its a great morning,lets make even better with a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Gotta whip that foul mouthed dawg stuff outta you. Come on over,  you are a bammer now


----------



## Nitram4891

go dwags!


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Gotta whip that foul mouthed dawg stuff outta you. Come on over,  you are a bammer now



no way!...I could never become an elephant


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> no way!...I could never become an elephant


Not giving up on you. You and riprap will be real bama fans soon.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Not giving up on you. You and riprap will be real bama fans soon.



only when y'all play GT......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

That Madonna junk is not going over my tide. Like George and Louise this is movin on up, to the top.rtr


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> That Madonna junk is not going over my tide. Like George and Louise this is movin on up, to the top.rtr



I'll second that rip. Another ride to the top! Rollllllllll Tide Rollllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'll second that rip. Another ride to the top! Rollllllllll Tide Rollllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glen Burns says wind advisories and cold temps for north Ga. Phooey. It is going to be 85 degrees with bama hotties on Saban's dock at Blue Ridge. The back seat in the Ranger is open for a roll tider like yourself.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Glen Burns says wind advisories and cold temps for north Ga. Phooey. It is going to be 85 degrees with bama hotties on Saban's dock at Blue Ridge. The back seat in the Ranger is open for a roll tider like yourself.



I'm in bro!!!! I was going to tell you I bought a new Bama 100mph suit for those cold days. But it looks like I wont need it!!


----------



## nickel back

lets wake up to a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> lets wake up to a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



  Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw

Another grey shirt kind of day...gonna have to figure something else to do.


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> That Madonna junk is not going over my tide. Like George and Louise this is movin on up, to the top.rtr





brownceluse said:


> I'll second that rip. Another ride to the top! Rollllllllll Tide Rollllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You two are either going to have to fully commit and cut all other thread visits or move along. Us Bama fans believe that a commitment is more than words. We will talk about that grey shirt later. Rip after you commit you take it easy on that casting arm. You hurt yourself and we will have to delay your signing.


----------



## 00Beau

Well, well let us have a big Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'm in bro!!!! I was going to tell you I bought a new Bama 100mph suit for those cold days. But it looks like I wont need it!!



Man bama bro, tell em how we tore em up today. You should have seen those whitecaps, but around our fishing hole nothing but net. I just now have felt like typing as my hand had a cramp in it from the filet knife.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Man bama bro, tell em how we tore em up today. You should have seen those whitecaps, but around our fishing hole nothing but net. I just now have felt like typing as my hand had a cramp in it from the filet knife.



It was the best day i have ever had on the water! RTR!


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> You two are either going to have to fully commit and cut all other thread visits or move along. Us Bama fans believe that a commitment is more than words. We will talk about that grey shirt later. Rip after you commit you take it easy on that casting arm. You hurt yourself and we will have to delay your signing.



I'm commited and so is rip. RTR!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> It was the best day i have ever had on the water! RTR!



Me too . Birds singing, fish biting, none of that usual coaching change talk and who's in jail. Just talking about winning and where to find the best new RTR gear and truck accessories.


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> I'm commited and so is rip. RTR!





riprap said:


> Me too . Birds singing, fish biting, none of that usual coaching change talk and who's in jail. Just talking about winning and where to find the best new RTR gear and truck accessories.



you two winder lickers just got too much Bama in you.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> you two winder lickers just got too much Bama in you.



This! Rtr!


----------



## Matthew6

Sunday morning roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

Gotta get this thang back TTT. Here's a pic of brownceluse and I looking only as we can look with the new wrap for 2012.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Gotta get this thang back TTT. Here's a pic of brownceluse and I looking only as we can look with the new wrap for 2012.





That being said......... ME LIKEY!!!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Gotta get this thang back TTT. Here's a pic of brownceluse and I looking only as we can look with the new wrap for 2012.



Yes Sah!!!!!!  RTR!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

good morning!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> good morning!!
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Roll Tide


----------



## rex upshaw

riprap said:


> Gotta get this thang back TTT. Here's a pic of brownceluse and I looking only as we can look with the new wrap for 2012.



You boyz livin' large like Updyke.  I's guessin' you'll be pimpin' your houndstoof hats to keep that sun from turning your face too dark a shade of crimson...rowldangthide.


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> You boyz livin' large like Updyke.  I's guessin' you'll be pimpin' your houndstoof hats to keep that sun from turning your face too dark a shade of crimson...rowldangthide.



Thats right rex,,,,,,rowldangthide


----------



## 00Beau

ROLL Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> ROLL Tide



Roll Tide


----------



## rex upshaw

http://mobile.al.com/advbirm/pm_31142/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=qXD0SlY2

Rowldangthide


----------



## riprap

This is going to be a GREAT Valentines Day cause I LOVE me some RTR.


----------



## rhbama3

rex upshaw said:


> http://mobile.al.com/advbirm/pm_31142/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=qXD0SlY2
> 
> Rowldangthide



It never occurred to Harvey's attorney before now that tree experts might be needed for rebuttal?


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

I stills loves mines tides!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

saying good night with a big ole

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> This is going to be a GREAT Valentines Day cause I LOVE me some RTR.



Just noticed the avatar!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



no,no,its GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...  

198 days until the first game of the 2012 Season...

September 1, 2012 - Cowboy Stadium in Arlington Texas the Crimson Tide plays Michigan...

Who is your team play'n on 9/1???

*V*


----------



## gacowboy

Here is the Dawgs schedule:

Date	Opponent	Location	Results	Media
Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.		
Sat, Sep. 15	Florida Atlantic	Athens, Ga		
Sat, Sep. 22	Vanderbilt *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Sep. 29	Tennessee *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Oct. 06	South Carolina *	Columbia, S.C.		
Sat, Oct. 13	Open			
Sat, Oct. 20	Kentucky *	Lexington, Ky.		
Sat, Oct. 27	Florida *	at Jacksonville, Fla.		
Sat, Nov. 03	Ole Miss *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Nov. 10	Auburn *	Auburn, Ala.		
Sat, Nov. 17	Georgia Southern	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Nov. 24	Georgia Tech	Athens, Ga.


HOW 'BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR back to the top.


----------



## nickel back

fairhope said:


> RTR back to the top.



GO!! DAWGS!! BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker

nickel back said:


> GO!! DAWGS!! BACK TO THE TOP!!!!



With that schedule I see why you thinks its a possibility!!!


----------



## Madsnooker

Since the season has ended this place is becoming more and more like my Dad's barn. Once the light goes out the rats run the place and poop on everything.

So with that siad "ROLL T-E-R-D ROLL"!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

Madsnooker said:


> With that schedule I see why you thinks its a possibility!!!



...


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> no,no,its GO!! DAWGS!!


:shoot.  Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> GO!! DAWGS!! BACK TO THE TOP!!!!




Back to the top?????? Top of what????  You to have been on the top to go back to the top.



Silly pup.


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> Back to the top?????? Top of what????  You to have been on the top to go back to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly pup.



silly elephant,what are you trying to say?


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> silly elephant,what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



I'm not a good typist.

To say "get back to the top" suggests that you have been to the top or you are normally at the top.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## nickel back

good morning with a big ole

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Almost done with 14, gettin ready for 15...

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## riprap

Come on Dwags, you are not in the same league as us and barners can thank us for giving you the NC. RTRTTT4EVER!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> good morning with a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Time for your daily flogging. Repeat I  love nick  saban Roll  Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> good morning with a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



I see you still need a little work


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Time for your daily flogging. Repeat I  love nick  saban Roll  Tide





David Mills said:


> I see you still need a little work



just so y'all two elephants understand

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide on this wonderful Thursday Night!!!


----------



## riprap

I love showing my TIDE PRIDE!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I love showing my TIDE PRIDE!



My favorite color is Crimson!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw

brownceluse said:


> My favorite color is Crimson!



I wear houndstoof briefs.


----------



## nickel back

GO!! Dawgs!!




GO!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Crimson

UGA football since 1920. 2 national championships, 3 undefeated seasons.  So the University of Minnesota is a more traditional powerhouse the puppies, who are the NC State of the SEC.

Endzone dances and Blackouts.  Now they are fighting with Vandy.  Clowns man clowns.

Oh yeah!!! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## nickel back

Crimson said:


> UGA football since 1920. 2 national championships, 3 undefeated seasons.  So the University of Minnesota is a more traditional powerhouse the puppies, who are the NC State of the SEC.
> 
> Endzone dances and Blackouts.  Now they are fighting with Vandy.  Clowns man clowns.
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Roll Tide!!!




yep,you can get a GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Crimson

nickel back said:


> yep,you can get a GO!! DAWGS!!



I am happy to see that the puppies are accepting their place.  Good doggies.

Mark Richt has been processed.


----------



## Crimson

Oh yeah Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## riprap

I love it that my Tide brothers are finally speaking their mind. None of this "I hope we win but not sure talk". We are talking like we OWN college football beacause WE do! Loving every minute Rollin with the Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> I love it that my Tide brothers are finally speaking their mind. None of this "I hope we win but not sure talk". We are talking like we OWN college football beacause WE do! Loving every minute Rollin with the Tide.



Work on nickel back. He won't convert. Roll Tide baby.


----------



## RipperIII

this is amusing


----------



## nickel back

Crimson said:


> I am happy to see that the puppies are accepting their place.  Good doggies.
> 
> Mark Richt has been processed.



silly elephant.....


----------



## riprap

Just helping to keep the greatest thread in GON sports forum (or maybe all the forums) history to stay at the top just like the Tide.


----------



## nickel back

good morning.


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Work on nickel back. He won't convert. Roll Tide baby.



there is no way Im going to become an elephant


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> there is no way Im going to become an elephant



:  Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

Here's to a slow day on the forum. rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide For yesterday!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide For Today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Oll Tide Baby!!!


----------



## riprap

Marlin_444 said:


> Oll Tide Baby!!!



It is getting old.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> It is getting old.



See ya. Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> See ya. Roll Tide.



Thats what your partner said. I'm not going anywhere. I'm ROLLing with this as long as it lasts.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Thats what your partner said. I'm not going anywhere. I'm ROLLing with this as long as it lasts.



Well good. Enjoy your roll tide Sunday.


----------



## 00Beau

Can I get a ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## nickel back

00Beau said:


> Can I get a ROLL TIDE!!!



nope but you can get a 


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> nope but you can get a
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!


:roll tide roll


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> good morning. I love nick saban. Roll Tide :


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## nickel back

lets roll this back to the top with a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> lets roll this back to the top with a big ole roll tide.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll Tide back at ya nickel back.


----------



## riprap

I think roll tide is typing around the cursor for curse words.


----------



## 00Beau

riprap said:


> I think roll tide is typing around the cursor for curse words.



No it isn`t, , But WDE is!!! Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> No it isn`t, , But WDE is!!! Roll Tide



Roll tide roll beau.


----------



## nickel back

its a good morning with a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## nickel back

lets start this day off right!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

nickel back said:


> lets start this day off right!!
> 
> ROLL!! TIDE!!



Fixed it for yah!!!

*V*


----------



## nickel back

Marlin_444 said:


> that's right,I'm with nickel back,GO!! DAWGS!!
> 
> *V*




I can play that game to you silly elephant


----------



## nickel back

now back to the top with a a big ole

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> now back to the top with a a big ole Roll Tide Roll, and Nick Saban is an awesome coach. Roll Tide.
> 
> Roll Tide back at ya Nickel Back.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> nickel back said:
> 
> 
> 
> now back to the top with a a big ole Roll Tide Roll, and Nick Saban is an awesome coach. Roll Tide.
> 
> Roll Tide back at ya Nickel Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nitram4891

Can this thread be deleted?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> Can this thread be deleted?



Nope.




ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair




----------



## 00Beau

Thanks to all the fans from other teams supporting the Roll Tide thread and keeping at the top!!!Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

For my great bama fan friend nickel back, ROLL DANG TIDE.


----------



## nickel back

00Beau said:


> Thanks to all the fans from other teams supporting the Roll Tide thread and keeping at the top!!!Roll Tide



why is it just a a roll tide thread?  GO!! DAWGS!!



Matthew6 said:


> For my great bama fan friend nickel back, ROLL DANG TIDE.



GO!! DAWGS!! 

YOU SILLY ELEPHANTS


----------



## nickel back

back to the top with a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide roll poochie!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahhite Bammers I have to give up the bandwagon now! CMR is throwing offers out like the Athens popo write tickets and arrest UGA players. Good luck with your next NC, and Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Ahhite Bammers I have to give up the bandwagon now! CMR is throwing offers out like the Athens popo write tickets and arrest UGA players. Good luck with your next NC, and Go Dawgs!!!!!!



I'm gonna hang in there a little longer until the crappie start biting. The feeling is just too good.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> I'm gonna hang in there a little longer until the crappie start biting. The feeling is just too good.



I'm leaving tomorrow to go to my home lake in Alabama. The crappie bite is on there( Lake Jordan- north of Montgomery) and Ol Red told me they are tearing them up on Lake Blackshear. Better get that boat in the water, Rip-bro.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide back to the top.


----------



## fairhopebama

Honey Bun video. Good Stuff. Almost as good as watching him get exposed by Bama.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!..


----------



## Marlin_444

Please go dogs go...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Boys!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Y'all!!!

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

On the road to 15;

*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## riprap

chadair said:


>



I just saw this, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide



Ditto


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Go!! Dawgs!!



Nickel  Back  says  Roll  Tide  Roll


----------



## brownceluse

Yall forgot to say ehhrbodi!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## nickel back

good morning and 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll

Back from the Mountains of North Alabama, the Bankhead National Forest was beautiful!!!  Looking forward to getting back next weekend!!!

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## nickel back

its a great morning

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> its a great morning
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Roll Tide, silly puppy.


----------



## Marlin_444

Walked my dog this morning     

GOOD MORNIN...  

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## RipperIII

RipRap insinuated that I had a lack of pride simply because I haven't posted here a big ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Roll Tide...


----------



## Browning Slayer

The ROLLS are coming in...


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> The ROLLS are coming in...



Browning, we will take on some Dwag fans but you need to stop recruiting if these are the type Dwags you will be bringing in.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Browning Slayer said:


> The ROLLS are coming in...



Those are some sho-nuff DAWGS


----------



## 00Beau

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.



Roll Tide Matthew6!!!


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide Matthew6!!!



ROLL TIDE ROLL BEAU.


----------



## nickel back

lets start the day off right with a 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> Rtr



Rtr


----------



## nickel back

lets start this morning off right by telling all of my BAMA friends 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> lets start this morning off right by telling all of my BAMA friends roll tide roll.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> nickel back said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets start this morning off right by telling all of my BAMA friends GO!! DAWGS!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew you was going to come around Matthew
Click to expand...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide roll...

*v*


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew you was going to come around Matthew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruff ruff
Click to expand...


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning ROLL TIDE from T'Town...

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Baby!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Heading over to Dreamland in T-Town for some ribs & whitebread this evening...

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

R t r


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Is it possible to get a big ROLL TIDE from anyone?


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> Is it possible to get a big [COLOR="Dark Red"]ROLL TIDE[/COLOR] from anyone?



how bout a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

nickel back said:


> how bout a big ole
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Are you lost little pup?


----------



## Nitram4891

Cool GIF


----------



## nickel back

David Mills said:


> Are you lost little pup?



nope,I'm going to keep it going all year.


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## 00Beau

nickel back said:


> nope,I'm going to keep it going all year.
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



You may want your Dawgs to GO to the ACC , then they might go undefeated!!! Oh no, Clemson is in the ACC , never mind!!!  Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide


----------



## nickel back

00Beau said:


> You may want your Dawgs to GO to the ACC , then they might go undefeated!!! Oh no, Clemson is in the ACC , never mind!!!  Roll Tide



there is always one


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> nope,I'm going to keep it going all year cause I love nick saban. RTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go nickel back. RTR back at ya.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Way to go nickel back. GO!! DAWGS!! back at ya.



right there with Matthew


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR. How about it DWAGS? Any of you ready to jump ship again?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Nitram4891 said:


> Cool GIF



I mhave to admit, it'setty cool.  reminds me of that movie "Jumpers".


----------



## 00Beau

nickel back said:


> there is always one
> 
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Yep, at least it is only one Bama fan!!!  Unlike all UGA fans !!!    Roll Tide


----------



## nickel back

00Beau said:


> Yep, at least it is only one Bama fan!!!  Unlike all UGA fans !!!    Roll Tide



just for you 00Beau

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

Just for you Nickel Back. RTR.  BCS National Champs 2011. RTR.


----------



## 00Beau

nickel back said:


> just for you 00Beau
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



Roll Tide You Dawg!!!


----------



## nickel back

here is a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!

hope everyone has a great day






















































silly elephants


----------



## Marlin_444

Watched ESPN last night, they ran the 2011 College Football year in review and The University of Alabama won the BCS National Championship again!!!

Roll Tide Roll!!!

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

marlin_444 said:


> watched espn last night, they ran the 2011 college football year in review and the university of alabama won the bcs national championship again!!!
> 
> Roll tide roll!!!
> 
> *v*



rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00beau said:


> roll tide



rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Livin for #15 

Roll Tide Roll...

*V*


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## AlanShort

Can any other team beat any of these categories?ROLL TIDE!


----------



## 00Beau

AlanShort said:


> Can any other team beat any of these categories?ROLL TIDE!



 Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

R t r


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## nickel back

just a big ole


GO!! DAWGS!!



to start the day off right.


----------



## Marlin_444

Had a chance to share some BAMA Pride in Winder, GA this weekend...

Roll Tide Roll!!!

*V*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles

So much for the thought of graceful winners and good sportsmanship... a concept so unknown to the toothless nation of Bama fans.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR from a, graceful / good sport, Bama fan that has all of his OWN teeth and fond memories of January 9, 2012.


----------



## Marlin_444

I voted today!!!  RTR!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Les Miles said:


> So much for the thought of graceful winners and good sportsmanship... a concept so unknown to the toothless nation of Bama fans.


Plenty of other threads to read. See ya. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## riprap

No doubt this truck costs more than his house. Give nick a raise.


----------



## nickel back

riprap said:


> No doubt this truck costs more than his house. Give nick a raise.



that is one ugly truck!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## RipperIII

Les Miles said:


> So much for the thought of graceful winners and good sportsmanship... a concept so unknown to the toothless nation of Bama fans.



still chaffed huh Les?




ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Les Miles

RipperIII said:


> still chaffed huh Les?



Not at all. Just sitting back and watching the show. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R - 

We don't care what you call us, as we are your 2011 BCS National Campionship Team!!!

Bama pride headed to North Georgia for Turkey Day Opener 3/24...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR. Woke up this morning at 5:51 and switched to clock to military time so that at some point today it will hit 2100. 21-zereaux Zereaux is a beautiful thing. RTR


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## nickel back

Marlin_444 said:


> R T R -
> 
> We don't care what you call us, as we are your 2011 BCS National Campionship Team!!!
> 
> Bama pride headed to North Georgia for Turkey Day Opener 3/24...



Glad I read this post,would have never known,that BAMA was the Champs


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Rammer jammer.....


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

*Roll*ed My Tide from Smith Lake to McCalla this AM...  

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## polkhunt

right now they are 0-2 conf 8-11 overall and not ranked in the top 30. I guess it's rollover and play dead tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## nickel back

whats UP my BAMA buddies,thought I would give y'all a big ole 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## golffreak

Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Bama Pride being spread all over the place in Northern Virginia today...

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Rolling the Tide life in Richmond, VA today...


----------



## Les Miles

Tide Rolled... 



> Miami (Northwestern) defensive back Artie Burns committed to the University of Alabama last December and on Monday, he told TideNation that he is no longer committed to UA.
> 
> “I’ve been thinking about it,” Burns said. “Me, my coach and my mom, we had talked about it. They thought I should take my time and look at other schools, see what schools have a better opportunity for me. If I decommitted, it’s going to help me look at other schools better.”
> 
> The Florida native had visited Florida State and Miami since giving his verbal pledge to Alabama, and he has both the Hurricanes and Seminoles in his new top five along with Louisville, LSU and USC.



Wow, not only did he de-commit but Bama's not even in his Top 5.


----------



## riprap

Les Miles said:


> Tide Rolled...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, not only did he de-commit but Bama's not even in his Top 5.



The tide only want guys who are 100% commited to the process.


----------



## RipperIII

riprap said:


> The tide only want guys who are 100% commited to the process.



yep...any problem with that?


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## Marlin_444

My Roll Tide will be in Greensboro and Raleigh today...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> My Roll Tide will be in Greensboro and Raleigh today...
> 
> *V*



Enjoy your day and roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

G'mornin and ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Wore the white bass out today. Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

RTR Friday.


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLLing TIDE to Brass Town Bald for some Turkey Hunting and camping primative style this weekend!

    

*V*


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Sunday morning roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

A Big Roll Tide For Yall!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLLed my TIDE back from Blairsville this afternoon!!!

Turkeys everywhere but not inside 40 yards of me and the '72 Model 50...







*V*


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> A Big Roll Tide For Yall!!!


Have a happy roll tide week beau. God it's great to be a bama fan.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Matthew6 said:


> Rtr



Yes It Is Great!!  Have a Great week too!! And Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roooooooooooollllllllllllllllll Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddeeeeeeeeeee Rooooooooooollllllllllll   

Alabama coach Nick Saban has parlayed the Crimson Tide's second national championship in three years into a raise and contract extension. The university's board of trustees approved a two-year extension for Saban on Monday that will run through Jan. 31, 2020. He'll receive $5.32 million in 2012 with a $50,000 raise next year and $100,000 annually after that. Under the deal, he'll make $5.97 million in 2019. Saban remains among the college football's highest paid coaches, along with Mack Brown of Texas ($5.2 million) and Oklahoma's Bob Stoops ($4.875 million). He made $4.7 million last season plus part of a prorated $5 million completion bonus. Alabama also gave defensive coordinator Kirby Smart a $100,000 raise to $950,000. New offensive coordinator Doug Nussmeier will make $590,000. Both coordinators have three-year deals.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

rtr GOOD MORNING Tide Fans!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Time For A Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide







*V*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

All these thugs and dopers at Uga is gonna get nickel back rolling with the Tide. Come on over brother, roll with the tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Matthew6 said:


> All these thugs and dopers at Uga is gonna get nickel back rolling with the Tide. Come on over brother, roll with the tide.



 Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R Y'all  

Oh and "Don't be 1/2"


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

To my bama bros,,,,, have a great and wonderful CRIMSON TIDE weekend!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

I am gonna be at work, but still rolling with the tide.


----------



## 00Beau

A Big Friday Night Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

David Mills said:


> To my bama bros,,,,, have a great and wonderful CRIMSON TIDE weekend!!!!



I agree , all have a Great weekend Rolling with the Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Cleburne

*Roll Tide!!*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Sunday might roll tide to all my bama brothers.


----------



## Marlin_444

Rolled My Tide through #1 at the Yellow Creek Hunt Club yesterday... Taking my Tide to Oxford, MS attending a convention at Ole Miss...  Tail Gating should be a Hoot!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Here`s A Monday Evening Roll Tide For My Bama Friends!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Tuesday Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Me and Momma R O L L 'n our Bama T I D Epride on the campus of Ole Miss today! 

Shoulda seen the looks we got on the Square last night when we sent to City Grocery for dinner...


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Wednesday Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE back from Oxford, MS this evening


----------



## 00Beau

A Big Thursday Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Friday roll tide to all the bama faithful.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning ROLL TIDE!


----------



## golffreak

Happy Good Friday to all....and ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLLing my TIDE over to #5 at the Yellow Creek Hunting Club in Houston (The Free State of Winston County) Alabam this evening to Roost a bird - R - two...


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide. I see where Tebow kicked around a LSU helmet this past weekend. He added insult to injury after the beatdown.


----------



## 00Beau

Need to catch up, Friday Roll Tide, Saturday Roll Tide , Sunday Roll Tide, And a Big Monday Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I can't believe this thread hasn't been made a sticky.


----------



## Marlin_444

R o l l  t i d e


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I'm so excited about the next season that I just have to say *ROLL TIDE*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Tuesday and Wednesday Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Thursday Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R

Neck Brace and all...

CNN Center


----------



## Marlin_444

I gotta Roll Tide at Taco Mac last night - 

The weekend is upon us...  

Come on September 1...

Headin to the Lake this afternoon, I like this gettin off work and going straight to the cabin stuff!!!

Just gotta fight the Friday Traffic in Hot'lanta...


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide roll.


----------



## 00Beau

Friday Night Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Good Ole Saturday Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Y'all enjoy Sunday. Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling with the tide all week.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from T-Town y'all!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Silly pups doin a copy-cat on this thread, it'll last until they have 2 losses and start screaming for Bobo's head, yet there will be the die-hards that are happy with a 10 win season.


ROLL TIDE!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Monday Night Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Tuesday and I'm ROLLing my TIDE around Birmingham today...


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide This Wonderful Tuesday!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning and Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII

Roll tide!


----------



## fairhopebama

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Good Morning and Roll Tide!!!


Back at ya. RTR.


----------



## 00Beau

A Happy Roll Tide Wednesday to all!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR on this great Wednesday.


----------



## Matthew6

A big ole Roll Tide on this fine Thursday.


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R y'all!!!


----------



## 00Beau

What A Fine Roll Tide Thursday It Is Today!!!


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> What A Fine Roll Tide Thursday It Is Today!!!



Enjoy your Friday as well Beau, and roll with the tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide Roll. Have a great weekend. I may have to get the boat out this weekend and roll with the tide on the water.


----------



## 00Beau

How About A Friday Night Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Sunday and rolling with the tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Good Ole Sunday Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

R O L L    T I D E morning to us all...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

A Good Roll Tide Monday!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Tuesdays ROLLing My TIDE, Good Morning!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## AlanShort

Roll tide!


----------



## fairhopebama

Great to be back on top of the college football world. We went through some rough times but the last five years have proven that we are back. While some fans are quick to jump off the wagon when their team is not winning, Bama fans are always Bama fans and will hang through the good times and the bad. Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


Order is restored!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE!!!

Sharing our ALABAMA AWESOMENESS in Destin FL today...


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.  4 first round pix.


----------



## fairhopebama

Did any of you guys catch the pre-draft show on ESPN. Chris Carter was giving some major love to the Bama program. That was some great free advertising for the program not to mention how the 4 selected in the first round may sway a few recruits.


----------



## fairhopebama

Oh BTW... Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## RipperIII

I was a little disappointed that Upshaw didn't go in the first round


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

RipperIII said:


> I was a little disappointed that Upshaw didn't go in the first round



Me too, there were some picks at the same position that I know Upshaw is better than.  Some team is going to get a 2nd round steal when they pick him.

RTR!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE Trent, Dont'a and Dre!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Rolllllllllllllllllllllllll 

tideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

rolllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## golffreak

One for the 2012 Draft...Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

golffreak said:


> one for the 2012 draft...roll tide!!



x2.      Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE!!!

And Happy Anniversary - Osama Bin Laden!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> And Happy Anniversary - Osama Bin Laden!!!



  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R Y'all!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## fairhopebama

saw this on another forum and thought you guys might find this interesting. Decided to post here rather than starting a new thread where the haters would accuse me and others who commented of worshipping Saban. 

CNS Three National Title teams (stats) 
its interesting how all three teams are so similar in terms of the average points per game and and points allowed among other things. 

2003 LSU Tigers (13-1) 
Offense: Averaged 33.92 points per game 
Defense: Gave up an Average of 10.2 points per game 

2009 Alabama Crimson Tide (14-0) 
Offense: Averaged 32.07 points per game
Defense: Gave up an average of 11.71 points per game. 

2011 Alabama Crimson Tide (12-1) 
Offense: Averaged 34.85 points per game 
Defense: Gave up an Average of 8.15 points per game. 


BTW- Roll Tide Roll on this wet Wednesday afternoon in Fairhope, Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6

Thanks for posting this fairhope. Interesting stats indeed. Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Taking some ALABAMA AWESOMENESS to New York City, celebrating the Osama Bib Laden Anniversary!!!

R O L L  T I D E ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## pstrahin

00beau said:


> roll tide



man i love that car!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

RTR.....Bump


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from 39th and Avenue of Americas...


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Les Miles

Tide Rolled 

Nov 6, 2010	

LSU 24 - BAMA 21


----------



## Les Miles

Tide Rolled 

Nov 5, 2011	

LSU 9 - BAMA 6


----------



## Les Miles

Tide Rolled? 

Nov 3, 2012	

Threepeat for the regular season?


----------



## brownceluse

op2:


----------



## Danuwoa

Les Miles said:


> Tide Rolled?
> 
> Nov 3, 2012
> 
> Threepeat for the regular season?


----------



## Matthew6

Enjoy your popcorn and pink ugag hats. 32 yrs is a looooooong time. But not for us.  Roll Tide baby. Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide my Fellow Bama fans. Isn't it fun to sit and watch the envy?


----------



## Les Miles

fairhope said:


> This message is hidden because fairhope,bama is on your ignore list.



Technology is a beautiful thing


----------



## Nitram4891

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> Envy is a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> *V*




Are you proud of what you started???   Just couldn't stick to shooting small bears could you.


----------



## irishleprechaun

tide rolled?

10/9/10


----------



## Marlin_444

irishleprechaun said:


> tide rolled?
> 
> 10/9/10



Yesterday's Whine...

ROLL TIDE...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you proud of what you started???   Just couldn't stick to shooting small bears could you.



Yes.  Working my way up to bigger ones, one at a time 

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## Nitram4891

Marlin_444 said:


> Yes.  Working my way up to bigger ones, one at a time
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> *V*



No worries I was just poking..  ... Any bear with a bow is a pretty nice accomplishment!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. Funny stuff beau.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

They can't intimidate so they'll Imitate...

Looks like the ENVY crowd could not come up with an original idea for a thread so...  

ROLL TIDE ROLL

Sharing our *ALABAMA AWESOMENESS* one day at a time!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

21 to zip.  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

Keeping it going.  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling all day with my tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Let's get it going boys. RTR awesomeness to everyone. Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

A page a day of awesome roll tides. We can do it. We need all Bama fans in here all the time.  RTR.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide.


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Nice signature line there cleburne. RTR.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr ttt


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Starting my Sunday off right.  Rolling with the tide.


----------



## Matthew6

One more time.  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling all day.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.   Roll ROLL ROLL.  roll.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> RTR v



This.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll tide roll.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr. 797.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.  798.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.  799.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.   800.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.


----------



## Turkey Trax

Matthew6 said:


> Let's get it going boys. RTR awesomeness to everyone. Rtr.





Matthew6 said:


> A page a day of awesome roll tides. We can do it. We need all Bama fans in here all the time.  RTR.





Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.





Matthew6 said:


> Rtr. 797.





Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.  798.





Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.  799.





Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.   800.



 what middle school do you go to?


----------



## Matthew6

At work and bored.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Fellow Bama Fans!!


----------



## 00Beau

R Tide R


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll Tide Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

rtr!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll !!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## 00Beau

RTR


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide !!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

RTR


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll !!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

ROll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide.....


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!  You'll have this thread locked tonight!!


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!  You'll have this thread locked tonight!!



Just Trying to get it to next page!! Roll Tide !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

Roll


----------



## Matthew6

Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll.


----------



## Matthew6

2011


----------



## Matthew6

Bcs


----------



## Matthew6

National


----------



## Matthew6

Champs


----------



## Matthew6

Fire


----------



## Matthew6

Mark


----------



## Matthew6

Richt


----------



## Matthew6

32 years


----------



## Matthew6

And waiting


----------



## Matthew6

For


----------



## Matthew6

A national


----------



## Matthew6

Title in


----------



## Matthew6

Athens, ga


----------



## Matthew6

Is pure


----------



## Matthew6

Mediocrity.  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

bump... rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

lunchtime RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## 00Beau

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Matthew


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Marlin 444


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide RhBama


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Ripper


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Cleburne


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Fair Hope Bama


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide David Mills


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Brownceluse


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide SouthGaDawg


----------



## 00Beau

Roll tide Ky Dawg


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Les Miles


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Browing7wsm


----------



## Les Miles

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide Les Miles



Not on your life bammer!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Jay Hughes


----------



## 00Beau

Les Miles said:


> Not on your life bammer!!!



Just One Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

00Beau said:


> Just One Roll Tide!!!!



Tide Rolled 9-6


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll Boys


----------



## 00Beau

Les Miles said:


> Tide Rolled 9-6



LSU Rolled 21-0 !!!  Roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide to the next Page!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

LSU rolled over and died. RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. Marlin. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Matthew6

Beau, roll tide roll.


----------



## Matthew6

I got one more roll tide roll for less miles.


----------



## Matthew6

Nickel back.  This roll tides for you.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to Crimson.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide for blue iron.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide kevina, who ever you are.


----------



## Matthew6

Let's have a RTR for mr rhbama.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR brownslush.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to fairhope


----------



## Matthew6

Beau, this is a great idea.  Roll Tide to Mr. David Mills. An awesome bama fan.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR To all the Florida fan/s.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR to the US Air Force.


----------



## Matthew6

Let's get this to a grand.  RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR to Mr. Nicodemus.


----------



## Matthew6

Last but not least, RTR to Muddyfoots.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

We are rolling forever plus 2 c


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Go bama


----------



## Matthew6

The tide nation is rolling.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to David Mils.


----------



## Matthew6

Nick


----------



## Matthew6

Saban


----------



## Matthew6

Is a


----------



## Matthew6

Great coach.


----------



## Matthew6

The only tide fan rolling tonite v


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. All night long.


----------



## Matthew6

Still rolling.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

4 first round draft picks.


----------



## Matthew6

None at Uga.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama will win he west this year


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling rolling rolling.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  All nite long for my Uga fans.


----------



## Matthew6

Gonna roll all nite long. Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

21-zip


----------



## Matthew6

Roll bama roll m


----------



## Matthew6

Vvvvvvvv


----------



## Matthew6

21-0 national champs.


----------



## Matthew6

Going for a grand tonite.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. Less miles.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  Vvvvvv


----------



## Matthew6

Vvvvvvvv.  Bama. RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  RTR. RTR to the Ol captain


----------



## Matthew6

Roll


----------



## Matthew6

Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling vvvvv


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  Lovin my tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

To all


----------



## Matthew6

The fine


----------



## Matthew6

People in


----------



## Matthew6

Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  To my kids.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide roll beau.


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling all nite.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama is awesome.


----------



## Matthew6

Gonna roll all night without any help.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. RTR. RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv. V n RTR. V


----------



## Matthew6

RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

It has been


----------



## Matthew6

A pleasure rolling


----------



## Matthew6

For the tide. V


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. Brownceluse.


----------



## Matthew6

What's a Brownceluse.


----------



## Matthew6

I know what a les miles is.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR all night.


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling with the tide.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. All night.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide again to kevina and blue iron n


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to the queen of England.


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to coach saban.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR. To AJ mccarron


----------



## Matthew6

Coming upon a grand. RTR.


----------



## Matthew6

16 more to go.


----------



## Matthew6

RTR.  RTR. RTR v


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to mitt Romney.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to


----------



## Matthew6

My favorite bama


----------



## Matthew6

Fan. Nickel back.


----------



## Matthew6

Rolling all night for bama.


----------



## Matthew6

42-10. How sad.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to Trent richarson.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide roll all day. Vvvvv


----------



## Matthew6

Gonna be tough to pass us tonite.


----------



## Matthew6

Time for all good dogs to go to bed.


----------



## Matthew6

Lock those trailer doors dawg fans. Getting late.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to me.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll. Your 2011 bcs national champs.


----------

